# Bisabuelo / Tatarabuelo



## Loretta S.

De hecho lo qué me interesa es saber como se dice el padre de su tatarabuelo en castellano. Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## Vampiro

Chozno abuelo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

No sé si servirá más bien como curiosidad, porque en el diccionario de la Academia no lo recoge, pero aquí y en algunas otras páginas similares se habla de _pentabuelo_.  
En cambio en línea descendente sí que hay palabras castizas: 


> *chozno**, na**.*
> (De or. inc.).
> * 1.     * m. y f. Nieto en cuarta generación, hijo del tataranieto.
> 
> *bichozno**.*
> (De _bi-_ y _chozno_).
> * 1.     * m. Quinto nieto, o sea hijo del cuadrinieto.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## chics

También se oye lo de *tataratatarabuelo*, no como el tatarabuelo del tatarabuelo (como puede parecer) sino como a su padre.


----------



## Namarne

chics said:


> También se oye lo de *tataratatarabuelo*, no como el tatarabuelo del tatarabuelo (como puede parecer) sino como a su padre.


Muy cierto. De hecho yo siempre lo he oído así, con una breve pausa después del primer "tatara"... (Esta RAE...)


----------



## chics

Claaaro, y su padre es el _tatara-tatara-tatarabuelo_, no sé si debo escribirlo separado o con guiones o qué, por aquello de la pausa precisamente.


----------



## Loretta S.

Muchisimas gracias a todos. _tatara-tatara-tatarabuelo_ parece un poco divertido.

En otra parte proponen también la palabra "trastatarabuelo", qué les parece?


----------



## Loretta S.

Namarne, acabo de ver en la pagina que propone que dan "trastatarabuelo" como posibilidad, entre varias. Gracias otra vez.


----------



## erisola

Loretta S. said:


> Muchisimas gracias a todos. _tatara-tatara-tatarabuelo_ parece un poco divertido.
> 
> En otra parte proponen también la palabra "trastatarabuelo", qué les parece?


 
una forma de llamarlo es el padre de mi abuelo


----------



## Pinairun

Loretta S. said:


> Namarne, acabo de ver en la pagina que propone que dan "trastatarabuelo" como posibilidad, entre varias. Gracias otra vez.


 

El padre del tatarabuelo es el _cuarto abuelo_ del chozno, tataranieto, cuarto nieto.

Del MM:_ Tatara_ es una alteración de "tratra", formado por repetición de "trans": _más allá de._

Saludos


----------



## chics

Pinairun said:


> Del MM:_ Tatara_ es una alteración de "tratra", formado por repetición de "trans": _más allá de._


¡Qué interesante!

Loretta, a nosotros también nos suena gracioso.


----------



## ManPaisa

Loretta S. said:


> En otra parte proponen también la palabra "trastatarabuelo", qué les parece?


 
Es el término que conozco.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá el tatarabuelo es padre del bisabuelo. El padre del tatarabuelo es el tataratatarabuelo. En inglés le agregan un great antes de grandfather para cada generación, al igual que lo hacemos con el tatara.


----------



## Metzaka

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá el tatarabuelo es padre del bisabuelo. El padre del tatarabuelo es el tataratatarabuelo. En inglés le agregan un great antes de grandfather para cada generación, al igual que lo hacemos con el tatara.


 Coincido


----------



## Aby R

Aunque no es muy específico “generacionalmente” hablando (ni muy serio tampoco lo es),  se me ocurre que por acá me entenderían si digo:

recontratatarabuelo


----------



## Pinairun

Abuelo, bisabuelo, *rebisabuelo* o tatarabuelo.

Si tomamos el ejemplo de "rebisabuelo" como padre del bisabuelo, podríamos llamar también "*re*tatarabuelo" al padre del tatarabuelo. Resultaría sencillo.


----------



## Estudiante de Spanish

Hola:

Encontré este tema y ahora tengo dos dudas: 
Entonces hablando en relación solamente a los ancestros, ¿la RAE todavía no ha establecido oficialmente cómo se le debe llamar en español al padre del tatarabuelo, al abuelo del tatarabuelo, etc.?
¿Es correcto usar el prefijo “tatara” muchas veces (pienso que eso es muy poco práctico para cuestiones de genealogía)?
Gracias en adelantado.


----------



## Vampiro

Chozno abuelo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## choose.language

According to my google translation from English to Spanish:

Sí, es totalmente perfecto. Usted puede utilizar "tártaro" como todo lo que quieras.


----------



## Homer Thompson

En el Cono Sur es chozno-abuelo.

Sobre cómo se usan las potencias de tátara:

Mi tátara-tátara-tátara descubrió el Amazonas

Su tátara-tárara-tátara-tátara participó en la Primera Cruzada

Nuestro tátara-tátara-tátara-tátara-tátara es Monsieur de Cromagnon.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

choose.language said:


> According to my google translation from English to Spanish:
> 
> Sí, es totalmente perfecto. Usted puede utilizar "tártaro" como todo lo que quieras.


 
Tártaro es otra cosa:
*tártaro**1**.*
(Del b. lat. _tartărum_ o del ár. hisp. _ṭarṭar_, estos del ár. _durdī,_ y este del persa _dordi_, hez, quizá infl. por el lat. _Tartărus_, tártaro, infierno, por formarse en el fondo de la vasija).

*1. *m. Tartrato ácido de potasio que forma una costra cristalina en el fondo y paredes de la vasija donde fermenta el mosto.
*2. *m. Sarro de los dientes.
*3. *m._ Col._ y_ Guat._ *ricino.*
*~** emético.*
*1. *m. Tartrato de antimonio y de potasio, de poderosa acción emética o purgante según la dosis.
□ V. 
*crémor **tártaro*
*cristal **tártaro*
*sal **tártara*

 

 
*tártaro**2**.*
(Del lat. _Tartărus,_ y este del gr. Τάρταρος).

*1. *m. poét. *infierno* (‖ lugar que habitan los espíritus de los muertos).





*tártaro**3**, ra**.*
(Del fr. _tartare_, este del ár. _tatār,_ y este del turco _tatar_ o del persa _tātār_).

*1. *adj. Natural de Tartaria. U. t. c. s.
*2. *adj. Perteneciente o relativo a esta región de Asia.
*3. *m. Lengua hablada en esta región.


----------



## Randolph Carter

En esta página genealógica:
http://www.genealogia-es.com/guia3.html#z10

tienen lo que queremos saber:

Padre
Abuelo: antepasado de 2ª generación
Bisabuelo o Segundo abuelo: antepasado de 3ª generación
Tatarabuelo o Tercer abuelo o Trasbisabuelo o Transbisabuelo o Rebisabuelo o Trasabuelo o Tresabuelo: antepasado de 4ª generación
Trastatarabuelo o Cuadriabuelo o Cuatriabuelo o Chozno: antepasado de 5ª generación
Pentabuelo: antepasado de 6ª generación
Hexabuelo: antepasado de 7ª generación
Heptabuelo: antepasado de 8ª generación
Octabuelo: antepasado de 9ª generación
Eneabuelo o Nonabuelo(?): antepasado de 10ª generación
Decabuelo: antepasado de 11ª generación
 
Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más
Saludos


----------



## Estudiante de Spanish

Hola todos:

Randolph Carter, muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## rbulto

Como nota curiosa al hilo de esta discusión, querría recordar que el Académico de la Lengua y Premio Nobel de Literatura, don *Camilo José Cela*, en su discurso de ingreso en la Real Academia Española, pronunciado en Madrid el 26 de mayo de 1957, utilizó la palabra *retatarabuelo* refiriéndose a su quinto antecesor en el sillón Q.

Aún así, la palabra no se encuentra dentro del diccionario, ni la también comúnmente utilizada trastatarabuelo.


----------



## Aserolf

Randolph Carter said:


> En esta página genealógica:
> http://www.genealogia-es.com/guia3.html#z10
> 
> tienen lo que queremos saber:
> 
> *Padre*
> *Abuelo:* antepasado de 2ª generación
> *Bisabuelo* o Segundo abuelo: antepasado de 3ª generación
> *Tatarabuelo* o Tercer abuelo o Trasbisabuelo o Transbisabuelo o Rebisabuelo o Trasabuelo o Tresabuelo: antepasado de 4ª generación
> Trastatarabuelo o Cuadriabuelo o Cuatriabuelo o Chozno: antepasado de 5ª generación
> Pentabuelo: antepasado de 6ª generación
> Hexabuelo: antepasado de 7ª generación
> Heptabuelo: antepasado de 8ª generación
> Octabuelo: antepasado de 9ª generación
> Eneabuelo o Nonabuelo(?): antepasado de 10ª generación
> Decabuelo: antepasado de 11ª generación
> 
> Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más
> Saludos


 Buena nota! 
Aunque yo nunca había oido lo de Trastatarabuelo y en adelante...
Para mi lo natural sería agregar el "tatara" después de cada generación:
*Abuelo*
*Bisabuelo*
*Tatarabuelo*
*Tatara-tatarabuelo*
*Tatara-tatara-tatarabuelo*
etc. etc.


----------



## oa2169

Sé que esto no responde la pregunta inicial pero como información para los foristas sirve.

El DRAE contiene las palabras tatarabuelo, trasabuelo y rebisabuelo para designar el mismo personaje.


----------



## miguell

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola todos.

¿Es correcto decir: bisbisbis (etc.) abuelo o en un momento hay que sustituirlo con otra palabra? Me parece que un día oí la palabra tetra abuelo... 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Por esta (DRAE): *tatarabuelo**, la**.*(Forma analógica de _tataranieto_).
*1. *m. y f. Tercer abuelo.


----------



## miguell

¿Entonces luego de *bis*abuelo siempre hay que añadir tatara? 
bisbisabuelo = tataraabuelo
bisbisbisabuelo = tataratataraabuelo 

¿Así?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

¡Ni idea!, la verdad: siempre me lío con estas cosas, como cuando empiezan a hablar del marido de la cuñada de su hermana ...
Espero que alguien eche una mano.


----------



## Bloodsun

Por acá no se usa el *chozno*, sino el "tátara":

*Abuelo* (padre de mi padre)
*Bisabuelo* (padre de mi abuelo)
*Tátarabuelo* (padre de mi bisabuelo)
*Tátara-tátarabuelo* (padre de mi tátarabuelo)
*Tátara-tátara-tátarabuelo* (padre de mi tátara-tátarabuelo)

Y paremos de contar, que ya nadie se acuerda de los "tátaras" anteriores. Si alguien quisiera explorar más atrás, ya debería sumirse en un estudio de genealogía, y en ese área se utiliza el "chozno", según entiendo.

Saludos.


----------



## Bashti

A mí, tanto "tátara" me agobia. Yo creo que lo mejor sería hablar del padre de mi tatarabuelo, del abuelo de mi tatarabuelo, etc.  y así sucesivamente, o bien hablar de la cuarta, la quinta, la sexta, etc., generación anterior.


----------



## Lexinauta

Coincido plenamente con Bashti.


----------



## nosferatus

me parece muy bien lo de trastatarabuelo, pero me pueden decir si la palabra chozno se utiliza mucho pues nunca la he oido en mi vida, nosotros decimos tatarataratarabuelo y creo que los ingleses utilizan esta forma tambien.
gracias


----------



## nosferatus

ahhh, algo curioso que seria Adan y Eva de nosotros con respecto a este termino


----------



## Bashti

nosferatus said:


> me parece muy bien lo de trastatarabuelo, pero me pueden decir si la palabra chozno se utiliza mucho pues nunca la he oido en mi vida, nosotros decimos tatarataratarabuelo y creo que los ingleses utilizan esta forma tambien.
> gracias



Chozno es el nieto de cuarta generación.  La verdad es que se usa muy poco. Lo que yo no había oído nunca es lo de chozno-abuelo.


----------

